# Unterschiede Rahmen RM Element



## Bikelady (7. März 2008)

Hallo,

gibt es denn Unterschiede zwischen den einzelnen Rocky Element Rahmen 30 bis 90??

Gruß
Manu


----------



## Trailblizz (7. März 2008)

Nein, abgesehen von der Lackierung sind die Rahmen identisch. Nur der Team-Rahmen (Scandium) und das Element 10 (gerades Unterrohr, Hinterbau wie Jahrgang 2006, ist kein Europa-Modell) unterscheiden sich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siol-newbie (20. Oktober 2008)

Das Element 30 hat ein kürzeres Oberrohr (wie die 2007er Modelle)


----------



## spotlight (20. Oktober 2008)

Trailblizz schrieb:


> Nein, abgesehen von der Lackierung sind die Rahmen identisch. Nur der Team-Rahmen (Scandium) und das Element 10 (gerades Unterrohr, Hinterbau wie Jahrgang 2006, ist kein Europa-Modell) unterscheiden sich.



Nein das Element Sport hat den geraden Rohrsatz. Das Element 10 hat auch schon den gebogenene!


----------



## siol-newbie (21. Oktober 2008)

Das stimmt fuer die 09er Modellreihe. In der 08er sah das Element 10 aus wie das aktuelle Element-Sport.
Das mit dem Kuerzeren Oberrohr des 30ers bezieht sich auch auf die 08er Modelle.


----------

